# Lamb Glass Co dating...



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi guys I was trying to date one of my milk bottles and I was doing some research and I was wondering if it was true that there really is no way to date a Lamb Glass Co bottle to the exact year? I found some links online and that's basically what I have been coming up with. http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/MilkRoute-V287.pdf basically what that is saying. If anyone has any other info that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 18, 2013)

Well it is odd - no reply's.  I have written before about my Moxie consumption objectives when I was in High School.  I never collected any o9f their bottles, but have collected glass, worked in glass making, mold making, selling special alloy mold equipment castings to the worlds glass industry.  My interest is in the how it is made technology for all kinds of glass applications to man's use and enjoyment.  It is a great hobby and I really enjoy reading everyone's input to this forum.  Check my home page for more.   RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2013)

Doug and Linda's site is kind of sketchy about Lamb also. An exact year is tough for almost any bottle, the best would be within either side of 10 years for the most part. There a re some other giveaway clues but they need to be shown. For instance, I have a "Patent Applied For" John Wyeth. I found the patent info and it was patent for within 3 months of the application. The molds on the other hand could have been used for quite a bit longer.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's the first page, I can't believe I found it. The bottle could be anywhere inside 5 years of this but I would guess, more to the later end.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's the second page for the cap.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Dec 18, 2013)

RED Matthews said:
			
		

> Well it is odd - no reply's.  I have written before about my Moxie consumption objectives when I was in High School.  I never collected any o9f their bottles, but have collected glass, worked in glass making, mold making, selling special alloy mold equipment castings to the worlds glass industry.  My interest is in the how it is made technology for all kinds of glass applications to man's use and enjoyment.  It is a great hobby and I really enjoy reading everyone's input to this forum.  Check my home page for more.   RED Matthews


Where did this come from RED haha. I feel like I have read this before.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm so confused as to what happened in this thread HAHAHHAAH. I did a little research on the Lamb matter and you really can't pinpoint the year, my bottle is before 1940 I know that much.


----------

